# Anyone own the Clam Corp. Ice Armour outfit?



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone has a set of the blue ice armour? I'm looking for some consumer input on how it fits/works, is the sizing accurate, is it warm? All I can seem to find is company provided info, no consumer feedback. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I have had a set for three years now and really like them.
They have padded seat and knees for the snow and ice. They are comfortable and rather thin for great mobility.

I would size down if I could do it over. There sizing runs one size larger than your used to.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

thanks waterwolf. Does it breath well? Say for example, your pulling your fishtrap from spot to spot, work up a sweat. does it breath well, or do you get cold real fast? Do the legs bead off any slush or water you may get on them from drilling holes?


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

Good question. They breath very well for that type of suit.

As far as beading off water it is the best suit I have ever had for repelling water. I have had a Stearns, Fenwick and Frog Togs summer rain suit and I think the Frog Togs is the only one that can compare. However it does not breath like the Ice Armour suit.

I use it on cold open water days and have sat through at least two days of straight rain. Only part that got wet was the neck area where I didn't have it zipped up all the way.


----------



## BOWLKILLA (Oct 3, 2006)

1 WORD ANSWER FRABILL
THERE ALL OK BUT ILOVE THE FRABILLS


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Never really had the cash for the suit, but got a pair of those ice armor gloves and i don't think i will ever need another pair for ice fishing


----------



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

norm70, I picked up the gloves locally today. You are absolutely right!! They are great! I ordered the suit from clam corp, so I should have it in a couple of weeks.


----------

